# Hashitoxicosis Treatment?



## Khaarina (Mar 9, 2012)

After a year of alternating hypo and hyper symptoms, I have come to realize that I likely have Hashitoxicosis. I don't think my doctor knows much about this condition because he has tested me for everything under the sun and has not made any mention of Hashi's, even though my thyroid tests have fluctuated from hypo to normal to hyper. When I asked him to test me for thyroid antibodies, he said it is unnecessary because the Armour Thyroid will treat both hypothyroidism and Hashi's. I want to bring Hashitoxicosis up to my doctor, but I am having trouble finding much information about it. What are the diagnostic tests and treatment options for Hashitoxicosis? I am currently on a small does of Armour Thyroid, Paxil 10mg, and Atenolol 10mg, but I am still miserable.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Khaarina said:


> After a year of alternating hypo and hyper symptoms, I have come to realize that I likely have Hashitoxicosis. I don't think my doctor knows much about this condition because he has tested me for everything under the sun and has not made any mention of Hashi's, even though my thyroid tests have fluctuated from hypo to normal to hyper. When I asked him to test me for thyroid antibodies, he said it is unnecessary because the Armour Thyroid will treat both hypothyroidism and Hashi's. I want to bring Hashitoxicosis up to my doctor, but I am having trouble finding much information about it. What are the diagnostic tests and treatment options for Hashitoxicosis? I am currently on a small does of Armour Thyroid, Paxil 10mg, and Atenolol 10mg, but I am still miserable.


You may find our Administrator's story helpful.

Read Nasdaqphil's Special Report on Hashitoxicosis here........ http://www.thyroidboards.com/hashitoxicosis

And it is my humble opinion that you should have an ultra-sound and some immunoglobulin and antibodies' tests to rule out cancer.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Press for an ultra-sound; don't take chances.


----------

